# Follistatin and Females



## ElliotV (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone know of any results of females using follistatin?  I'm trying to reduce bf and get toned up for tryouts next spring.  I'm a grad student and came across this peptide in a few articles but they were specific to females.  Before tossing out some money I just wanted to know if anyone had any knowledge or experience with any results.  Thanks!


----------



## ElliotV (Nov 9, 2012)

Decided to go ahead and give it a shot with a friend.  Working on synthesizing it ourselves.  Anyone with experience or advice we would appreciate it for our 2 female lab mice =)


----------



## ELECKTTRUSS (Dec 30, 2014)

How do you mix your FOLLISTATIN? 
How many cc do you use a day?
how many time a day?
only before workout and before going to sleep?
on bottle (1 Follistatin will be god for 10 days or more?
where do you apply the injection ? intramuscular or in your skin? (subcutaneous )


----------

